
The Secrets of Surveillance Capitalism - jkestner
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuilleton/debatten/the-digital-debate/shoshana-zuboff-secrets-of-surveillance-capitalism-14103616.html
======
paraxisi
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11272473](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11272473)

